# Honda 10 PS vs. 15 PS



## MegaBarsch (25. September 2018)

Ich überlege mir einen dieser beiden Motoren anzuschaffen und benötige Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich der Unterschiede dieser beiden Motoren in der Praxis, insbesondere was
- Laufruhe
- Verbrauch und
- Eignung zum Schleppen
angeht.

Den 10 PS Honda konnte ich bereits 1 Woche in Schweden ausgiebig testen und komme zum Fazit, dass dieser Motor die o.g. Eigenschaften erfüllt. Sehr sparsam, leise und sehr gleichmäßiger Lauf ab 2,6 km/h aufwärts.

Hatte jemand die Möglichkeit, beide Motoren miteinander zu vergleichen. Hintergrund meiner Überlegung ist, dass der 15 PS Honda neben den mehr Reserven auch noch etwas günstiger (!) in der Anschaffung ist. Wenn der 15er ebenfalls diese Eigenschaften böte, würde ich diesen kaufen.

Das Boot ist ein Terhi 400.


----------



## trawar (25. September 2018)

*AW: Honda 10 PS vs. 15 PS*

Ich kenne den Motor nicht und einpaar mehr Informationen wie 2 oder 4 Takter, Baujahr, Modell, Typ usw. wäre sicherlich für andere User die was dazu sagen könnten hilfreich.

 Ich denke aber dass es eh eine win win situation wäre wenn die mehr Leistung auch wirklich durch Hubraum kommt. 

Günstiger in der Anschaffung und mehr reserven durch mehr Leistung. Der mehr verbrauch wird nicht spürbar sein und schleppen kannst du mit dem 15er genau so.


----------



## MikeHawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Honda 10 PS vs. 15 PS*

Solltest du auf (auch) auf Zander schleppen wollen wäre mir 2,6kmh zu viel. Ich habe das in Schweden ausgiebig testen können und auch die Spezsi dort sagen 1,8 - 2 kmh sind optimal.


----------



## arcidosso (25. September 2018)

*AW: Honda 10 PS vs. 15 PS*

Ich habe im letzten Aufenthalt einen neuen Yamaha-Motor, 9,9PS, gefahren. 
Es handelt sich um einenZweizylinder-Motor, ca. 200ccm. Ein tolles Teil. Absolute Laufruhe, leise. Auch zum Schleppen sehr gut geeignet. Langsames Fahren waren ohne Motoraussetzer möglich. Der Verbrauch war m.E. etwas hoch. Vielleicht auch dem Gegenwind und den hohen Wellen geschadet.  
Trotzdem, es war der beste Motor , den ich jemals hatte ( Leihmotor). Auf der anderen Seite, der Preis ist auch nicht schlecht. Als Angebot 2500.- €, sonst fast 3000.-€. 

Da kann ich mir oftmals Motoren ausleihen und muss nichts mitschleppen.  Lieber fahre ich allerdings  noch mit meinem Flautenschieber ( wenn das Wetter mitspielt).


----------



## MegaBarsch (25. September 2018)

*AW: Honda 10 PS vs. 15 PS*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Solltest du auf (auch) auf Zander schleppen wollen wäre mir 2,6kmh zu viel. Ich habe das in Schweden ausgiebig testen können und auch die Spezsi dort sagen 1,8 - 2 kmh sind optimal.



Interessant! 
Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren nach Schweden und schleppe immer ab 3 km/h aufwärts (recht erfolgreich) auf Zander.

Aber danke für alle Rückmeldungen!


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2018)

*AW: Honda 10 PS vs. 15 PS*

Kauf dir Paddel: 0 Spritverbrauch, Umweltfreundlich und gut für die schlanke Linie.  ;-) 

Höhere Leistung = höherer Spritverbrauch. 
Einige Ausnahmen gibt es.


----------



## allegoric (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin den 15er Honda mit Terhi Nordic gefahren. Man kam in eine schöne Marschgeschwindigkeit um 25 km/h. Mit dem Terhi 400 sollte gleiten mit 2 Personen locker drin sein. Der Motor ist super ruhig am Boot, habe ich selten so leise gehört. Hier würde ich nach der Devise fahren: "Viel hilft viel!" Schwer ist der 15 PSer ja nicht, wo das vielleicht ein Problem wäre.


----------



## rene_borgsdorf (16. Oktober 2018)

Ein viertakter eignet sich nicht zum sehr langsamen schleppen. 
Die brauchen ein bisschen drehzahl damit alles rund läuft.

Gruss

Rene


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube du wolltest "Zweitakter" sagen....


----------



## rene_borgsdorf (17. Oktober 2018)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube du wolltest "Zweitakter" sagen....


Äh ja natürlich. Sorry...... und danke.


----------



## titi2 (19. Oktober 2018)

Die Honda Motoren sind recht schwer
Honda 10 PS ab 42 kg
Honda 15 PS ab 46,5 kg ( I meine mich zu erinnern das die älteren 15PS 4 takmotoren noch schwerer waren )

Ich hab seit einigen Jahren den Tohatsu und der arbeitet immer einwandfrei
9.8 PS ( meiner hat 36 kg der aktuelle ab 37 kg ). Zum Tragen ist das schon sehr angenehm wenn es ein paar kilo weniger sind. Ausserdem ist der Anschaffungspreis deutlich günstiger .

Nachtrag:
der Tohatsu 15 PS ist wiederum schwerer als der Honda 15 PS, aber bei Bauhaus grad sehr günstig ;-)


----------



## MegaBarsch (20. Oktober 2018)

allegoric schrieb:


> Ich bin den 15er Honda mit Terhi Nordic gefahren. Man kam in eine schöne Marschgeschwindigkeit um 25 km/h. Mit dem Terhi 400 sollte gleiten mit 2 Personen locker drin sein. Der Motor ist super ruhig am Boot, habe ich selten so leise gehört. Hier würde ich nach der Devise fahren: "Viel hilft viel!" Schwer ist der 15 PSer ja nicht, wo das vielleicht ein Problem wäre.


Danke euch!
Ja, gleiten ist kein Problem... das klappt zu zweit auch schon mit dem 10 PS Honda.
Und richtig: Der Unterschied im Gewicht beträgt 4,5 kg.
Alleine hatte ich mit dem 10 PS Honda eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 32 km/h, wobei ich nur 2 Trimmungstufen getestet habe.


----------

